

Nexus One USB host runs DisplayLink, Keyboards, Mouse - mmastrac
http://sven.killig.de/android/N1/2.2/usb_host/

======
harshpotatoes
So is the Nexus One the only one with a usb host?

I'd be very excited if other android devices had a usb host, imagine the
peripherals I could attach to my phone.

Way back when, i preferred the android devices to the iphone because of the
usb port rather than the proprietary apple port. Now, the fact that you can
have these extra devices attached to your iphone while the android can't is
one feature i'd like android to catch up with.

------
sn
I've been working very hard on getting USB host for the n900. It's mostly
working if you're either quick as a ninja or willing to buy a specific type of
dongle.

------
friendstock
sorry, can someone explain the point of this demo?

is the Nexus One producing output for the monitor on the left? what about the
monitor on the right?

if so, why is he launching the video on the tiny Nexus One screen, instead of
the large monitor screen on the left?

~~~
trin_
i think the point of starting the video was just to show that he can read data
from usb.

~~~
friendstock
thanks... maybe I need the subtitled version of the video :)

------
mmastrac
This opens the door to running your phone as a low-powered, miniature PC while
docked.

